
Ask HN: Is Meteor.js dead? - leoharsha2
What is the current state of Meteor in 2018? Is there a framework that most ex-Meteor users are moving to?
======
dvt
I use meteor.js for all my prototyping and I have it running
[https://www.spoiled.tv](https://www.spoiled.tv) (in production; with a React
front-end and SSR). I'm not sure why you think it's dead, 1.6.2 has 200
commits waiting to be merged[1] with lively discussion.

[1]
[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/pull/9559](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/pull/9559)

------
sgdesign
We're building VulcanJS ([http://vulcanjs.org](http://vulcanjs.org)) on top of
Meteor. I wouldn't say it's dead, just that it's evolving into more of an all-
in-one development environment (think Next.js or create-react-app, but more
powerful) as opposed to a full-fledged full-stack framework (say that 5 times
really fast) like it was originally designed to be.

------
nechtan
meteor-is-not-dead

[https://forums.meteor.com/t/meteor-is-not-dead-in-fact-
its-q...](https://forums.meteor.com/t/meteor-is-not-dead-in-fact-its-quite-
all-right/42762)

